# Fritz Box, wozu nötig?



## PhoenixEX (31. März 2015)

*Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*

Hey Leute,


ich mache mir demnächst eine neuen vertrag bei 1&1 mit 50.000er Leitung
Ich habe von nem Freund(der eigentlich 0 Ahnung vom Computern hat) gehört, dass ich mit ne FitzBox anschaffen soll 
Leider kenne ich micht genauso wenig aus(auf die FritzBox beozogen)
Meine Frage

Wozu brauche ich das denn, wenn ich von 1&1 so oder so ein Modem bekomme?
Wozu ist so ne Fitz Box überrhaupt gut?
Hat es Vorteile/Nachteile?

Ich danke euch
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*

Da du bei 1&1 bist, spielt das soweit ich weiß eh keine Rolle da du von denen eine Fritzbox bekommst.


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*

Jap, bei denen heißt das Ding "1&1 Homeserver", das ist aber ne Fritzbox (mit Branding): HomeServer kinderleicht einrichten | HomeServer+ für Ihre ISDN Geräte - 1&1


----------



## Trasherkoch (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*

juten morgähn 

ich weiss, dass 1&1 seine eigene Firmware drauf daddelt, wo evtl. einige funktionen nicht vorhanden sind, die in der orginal firmware von avm vorhanden sind. mein tipp ist immer selber kaufen.

nice day


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*



Trasherkoch schrieb:


> ich weiss, dass 1&1 seine eigene Firmware drauf daddelt, wo evtl. einige funktionen nicht vorhanden sind, die in der orginal firmware von avm vorhanden sind. mein tipp ist immer selber kaufen.


Kommt drauf an was man vor hat. Wenn einen die evtl. beschnittenen Funktionen der 1&1 Firmware nicht stören, einfach weil man nicht mehr braucht, dann würde ich die Kohle sparen. Die Fritzboxen sind ja nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Olstyle (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*

Also meine FritzBox von 1&1 ist nur optisch gebrandmarkt, bei der alten von meinen Eltern war es ähnlich.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*

Wenn er schon schreibt, dass er von der Materie nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung hat,
dann gehe ich davon aus, dass ohnehin nicht alle Funktionen der echten AVM Software benötigt werden.

Aber rein aus Interesse eine Frage an den Thread - Ersteller;
was soll die Fritzbox denn für ich alles machen? Welche Funktionen sind für dich wichtig?


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*



> Wozu ist so ne Fitz Box überrhaupt gut?
> Hat es Vorteile/Nachteile?



Ne Fritzbox ist nichts anderes als eine Router/Modem Kombi. Es gibt oder gab aber auch Router und Modem einzeln.

Fritz! Produkte wie eben auch die Fritz! Box sind vom Hersteller (aber der fertigt glaub ich nicht selbst) AVM aus Berlin.

Fritzboxen zeichnen  eine gute Benutzeroberfläche in Deutsch aus. Sie haben meistens noch viele Funktionen und Einstellmöglichkeiten (die man kaum alle nutzen kann oder braucht). Desweiteren haben sie viele Zusatzfunktionen wie Homeserver, USB Anschlüsse für Drucker oder Netzwerkspeicher, Kindersicherung, Zeitschaltungen, Firewall.... 

Also quasi Luxus Features die aber auch die meisten Modernen Router/Modems der mittleren/oberen Preisklasse haben.

Nur finde ich ist bei Fritz die Oberfläche eben Top. Schön erklärend und selbst für Leute zu bedienen die nicht so firm sind. Die Einrichtung des Heimnetzwerks und der Internetverbindung ist sehr gut selbst vorzunehmen und und und

 Darüber hinaus ein toller freundlicher Support.

Habe selbst Jahrelang Fritzboxen genutzt und meinen Eltern auch eine verpasst. Seit dem ich aber umgezogen bin im September und zur Telekom gewechselt bin habe ich einen Router/Modem von denen.


----------



## rhyn2012 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*

Hättest aber deinen Telekomvertrag auch mit der Fritzbox nutzen können.

Ich habe auch Telekom und nutze eine 1&1 Fritz Box


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Hättest aber deinen Telekomvertrag auch mit der Fritzbox nutzen können.
> 
> Ich habe auch Telekom und nutze eine 1&1 Fritz Box



Ja ich weiß aber da war erstens das Alter meiner Fritzbox...

und zweitens in der neuen Behausung gab es einige Dinge wegen denen die Telekom eh bei mir im Einsatz war und daher habe ich ein komplett Paket gebucht wo eben ein Speedport mit dabei war.


----------



## rabe08 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*

Für die FritzBoxen von AVM spricht auf jeden Fall auch,  dass AVM zumindest versucht, eine vernünftige Updatestrategie wg. evtl. entdeckter Sicherheitslücken umzusetzen. Vodafone setzt auf obskure China-Plaste-Boxen, genannt easyBox, da gab es noch nie ein Sicherheitsupdate, selbst bei Lücken, die seit Jahren bekannt sind.


----------



## sunshine1211 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*

hallo zusammen
Also die Fritz box von 1&1 unterscheidet sich nur Farblich von der der AVMBOX es ist die 7490 mit original Software von AVM mit sämtlichen Funktionen.
Die Friz box  ist sehr auf Sicherheit ausgelegt und wird ständig aktualisiert im Gegensatz zur Telekom. Außerdem fungiert Sie als Telefonanlage und hat Dualband Unterstützung meine Geräte funken soweit sie es können im 5GHZ Bereich somit hab ich vollen Wlan empfang mit meinem Rechner bzw kaum Verluste hab diese selbst erst Anfang des Jahres gekauft. ich nutze auch Fritzphones und Aktoren von Fritz und das lässt sich alles mit dem C4  steuern


----------



## shadie (31. März 2015)

*AW: Fritz Box, wozu nötig?*



Trasherkoch schrieb:


> juten morgähn
> 
> ich weiss, dass 1&1 seine eigene Firmware drauf daddelt, wo evtl. einige funktionen nicht vorhanden sind, die in der orginal firmware von avm vorhanden sind. mein tipp ist immer selber kaufen.
> 
> nice day



WHAT?

Das ist Quatsch.

Ich habe hier noch eine 7330sl von 1%1 liegen und da sind alle Funktionen ohne Probleme zugänglich.

Man muss halt nur den erweiterten Modus aktivieren was kein Problem sein sollte.

Eine Box musst du dir nicht kaufen


----------

